

Silicon Valley Loves Alex Karp and Elon Musk - Piazza Recruiting Data - Jewelsey
https://recruiting.piazza.com/insights

======
auctiontheory
Would be interesting to see more analysis of what these numbers mean. Is it
salary? Benefits? Work environment? Interesting work? (Big companies do not
offer the most interesting work, in my experience.) Long-term stock upside? Or
just ... brand?

[Edit: I mean why do students choose the way they do?]

~~~
theboss
I'm currently a student. I think it's easy to get us to drink the Kool-Aid
about how much nicer life is at one of those big companies.

Myself included, it is easy to forget you have a lot of work to do at these
places. I've heard these places described as "adult Disney land ", "just,
better than the east coast " and "way better than Google " by recruiters.

~~~
DavidTilley
Great insights @theboss

